# Wallflower (DG Skin) and Borsa Bella Combo



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

This is my skin and bag combo. I thought the light color in the skin was cream but turns out it is a pale buttery yellow, it still looks ok. The fabric is the lighter portion of the Astrid fabric.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Reyn- That is a fantastic combination!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

oohhh....I like it!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice combo!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

I am so jealous!  What a beautiful combination.  We can all start a new career/business by becoming Kindle  accessory experts on what a well dressed Kindle should be wearing!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

They were made for each other.  Perfect!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice combo!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome color choices!!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh that is a very striking combination.  It is truly beautiful


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great Kombo, such vivid colors.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Those look GREAT! They go very good together.

BTW, I love your username. Is Reyn short for Reyna by any chance? My oldest daughter's name is Rayna. I don't often find many others with that name (although I don't know why, it's such a beautiful name)


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> BTW, I love your username. Is Reyn short for Reyna by any chance? My oldest daughter's name is Rayna. I don't often find many others with that name (although I don't know why, it's such a beautiful name)


No, it is short for my last name, Reynolds. And I agree Rayna is such a pretty name.

Thanks everyone.

Mala


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Those items really complement each other - great job!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Reyn, do you happen to know the name of that BorsaBella fabric?  I haven't seen it on her site.  Is it a newer one?


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

It is the Astrid fabric.  I requested she use the lighter background portion.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Love it - very unique!  Such fashionistas we have here!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Wallflower was on my list, I love orange. Now you just need to load your own screensavers!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Reyn said:


> It is the Astrid fabric. I requested she use the lighter background portion.


Thanks. It really is stunning.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw your skin on another thread and really liked it, but now that I see it w/your BB Bag I love it!  What a fantastic pair they make   I am not an "orange person" at all, but this is tempting me very much!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks!  I really like bright colors and this fit the bill for me.  Now I am trying to figure out what my next skin will be. I just bought a dragonfly pond Oberon in Fern.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Those look gorgeous together!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

You NEED a fern oberon!


----------

